# My first time on foal watch! **The colt is here!**



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum 

Here is something that is very helpful for foal watch: Foaling

Each mare is different, hope everything goes smoothly with a healthy mom and foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> Here is something that is very helpful for foal watch: Foaling
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I actually already have that link favorited and have practically memorized it. It's my favorite of all the sites I've been looking at. That site and this forum are the only reasons I'm taking pictures of Dont's vulva! lol (I had no clue what I was looking for before).

Thank you again for the welcome, and for the helpful link.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep us posted with pictures please, looking forward to hearing about how it all goes for you guys. It's exciting and also super stressful lol


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

FGRanch said:


> Keep us posted with pictures please, looking forward to hearing about how it all goes for you guys. It's exciting and also super stressful lol


I'll definitely keep everyone updated! We're pretty excited... Last year I slept in the barn for about a week when our pygmy goat was due and on the one day I went home, I went back to the farm to check on her/spend the night at about 8pm and she had QUADRUPLETS!... (While I was gone, of course!) I was so upset that we all missed it, but so happy that she managed to have four babies and they were all healthy. If I miss Don't having her foal, I'll be even more upset! lol

I started a blog for family friends who are wanting updates. You're welcome to read it if you're interested. (http://dontidoubtit.blogspot.com/) There are more pictures there because it's easier to post pictures there and I'm lazy. I'll update here also, though!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> Last year I slept in the barn for about a week when our pygmy goat was due and on the one day I went home, I went back to the farm to check on her/spend the night at about 8pm and she had QUADRUPLETS!... (While I was gone, of course!) I was so upset that we all missed it, but so happy that she managed to have four babies and they were all healthy. If I miss Don't having her foal, I'll be even more upset!


Remember, foaling usually takes less than 30 minutes, so it's very easy to miss. Last spring, we were checking on our mare every 3 hours. At 4am, she looked same as usual so we figured (again), "not today". At 6am, I was making coffee and looking out the window noticed she was laying down in her "spot" next to the barn where we had put down straw. Ran out the door, and Buckshot had just been born. Of course, she picked the day after a big ran storm to have him, too.










Good luck to you and your mare.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Remember, foaling usually takes less than 30 minutes, so it's very easy to miss. Last spring, we were checking on our mare every 3 hours. At 4am, she looked same as usual so we figured (again), "not today". At 6am, I was making coffee and looking out the window noticed she was laying down in her "spot" next to the barn where we had put down straw. Ran out the door, and Buckshot had just been born. Of course, she picked the day after a big ran storm to have him, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reminder and advice! When we start thinking she's really close, we'll move to the barn in hopes that we won't miss it. My Mom's barn is built in two halves. One half is the horse side with three stalls for the horses/mini donkey. The other side is carpeted/heated and has a tv, cots, and a couch. As long as she gives us some warning, my mom, three kids, and I will all be in the "dog side" of the barn waiting. We'll be setting up a baby monitor (one with a camera) so that we can watch without disturbing her. I fully anticipate her randomly foaling, causing us all to miss the whole thing, but I'm hoping she doesn't do that. (My three kids are ALMOST as excited to see as my mom and I.)

Your mare and Buckshot are TOO CUTE. Love the picture!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> I'll definitely keep everyone updated! We're pretty excited... Last year I slept in the barn for about a week when our pygmy goat was due and on the one day I went home, I went back to the farm to check on her/spend the night at about 8pm and she had QUADRUPLETS!... (While I was gone, of course!) I was so upset that we all missed it, but so happy that she managed to have four babies and they were all healthy. If I miss Don't having her foal, I'll be even more upset! lol
> 
> I started a blog for family friends who are wanting updates. You're welcome to read it if you're interested. (Don't I Doubt It) There are more pictures there because it's easier to post pictures there and I'm lazy. I'll update here also, though!



That's usually how it works. Last year I foaled out 8 mares, managed to see ONE of those all the way through. I live in my barn from February till May! I have ten this year and I'd like to try to see at least half of them all the way through :lol:


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be lurking, waiting for baby photos . Good luck with your mare.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't wait!!! My mares due soon as well ( well i hope) I haven't been sleeping, im like a walking zombie!! hahaha Good luck and ill be waiting and checking in to see if anything's new


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

How exciting. Our foal is now 10 months old - we were on foal watch from the end of January - our mare is 3 miles from our home - she was due on the 10th February and cooked him until the 14th March! We had 3 hourly visits for over 6 weeks, including 12am, 3am, 6am etc visits UNTIL the 14th March when my husband was ill. It was too desolate for me to go alone to where our stables are, so instead I missed the 3am visit and on the next visit, she had foaled! I think she was waiting till we gave her a bit of peace haha. An exciting (and sleepless) time ahead. Good luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Well good luck and I hope everything turns out well! This waiting game sucks. Whatever you do, do NOT read the horror stories of things that can go wrong. As people keep telling me...mares usually do just fine. Just be prepared best as you can!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Not much to update today. Don't is "cuddly" according to my mom, which Is a welcome change since she's been pretty grumpy. Vulva is more relaxed than it was a few days ago, but seems tighter than yesterday. Mom is still unable to express any milk (or fluid at all), but her udder definitely seems more "solid" than it did even 5 days ago. Today is day 331.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Daily pictures and comparisons on our blog. (I can't post pictures on here from my phone and I'm not at my computer). 

Don't I Doubt It: Day 331
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

*Day 332*

Today Don't is still acting normally. I wish I knew what "day" she had her last foal. I know that doesn't mean much, but if I knew she didn't have it until day 370 or something I might be able to contain my excitement for a bit longer!

Don't is still eating her hay and grain, and she's in a good mood again today. The strange thing is, she didn't drink last night. (If someone could assure me that's normal, I'd appreciate it... Obviously if she continues to not drink, I'll be really concerned, but that's not too alarming, right????)

Her vulva and udder look the same today as yesterday. Her udder is filling, but no milk could be expressed yesterday (we didn't try today).

Here's a couple pictures! Not the best, but better than nothing.
Day 331 belly:









Day 332 belly:









And rather pointless udder/vulva pics from day 331:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks generally fat and happy xD I can't wait for baby to arrive 8D


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Zexious said:


> She looks generally fat and happy xD I can't wait for baby to arrive 8D


Thank you! I can't wait, either! She looks small to me compared to so many other peoples' mare pictures, though. Well, her belly seems small... She in general seems huge to me! lol (She's so much bigger than our little Tennessee Walker!)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This is true! Some mares get HUGE o.o


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dont worry about your mare not being as bigg as others! My mare was the same way. I was always like wow shes smaller and uder developed compared to others.. but over night Boom she developed a nice udder and her volva is super relaxed and her tummy droped even more! So shell do it when her bodys ready. As for not drinking idk my mare drinks like crazy haha but every mare is diffrent!!! I am so excited that somone is a walking zombie with me, checking on our mares so much hahaha


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Dont worry about your mare not being as bigg as others! My mare was the same way. I was always like wow shes smaller and uder developed compared to others.. but over night Boom she developed a nice udder and her volva is super relaxed and her tummy droped even more! So shell do it when her bodys ready. As for not drinking idk my mare drinks like crazy haha but every mare is diffrent!!! I am so excited that somone is a walking zombie with me, checking on our mares so much hahaha


Hahaha! I can't say I'm a walking zombie YET, but I know it's coming. Since she's actually my Mom's horse, she's about 10 minutes away from me. I get an update at 2am when my mom gets home from work, at 10am when Mom wakes up, at 1pm before Mom leaves for work, and in the evening when my sister goes home. (She's also an adult, but lives with our parents)... However, as soon as we start thinking she's really close, I'll be staying at Mom's (potentially with my kids, since they don't want to miss it, either) sleeping in the barn... Then I'll officially be a walking zombie with you! lol

Don't usually drinks almost twice as much as Gus (the Tennessee Walker), but last night she barely touched any of her two buckets of water. I'm sure it's fine, but of course I've half convinced myself that any tiny change in the way she acts means she's going to have the foal. (Note that she still barely has an udder, so I'm just being paranoid.)

I'll be at the farm tomorrow, Thursday, and Saturday (my mom can't get rid of me on her days off. Poor lady! lol) and I can't wait. I may have to drive out tonight to check on her, just in case. My sister will be there, but she's not the most "in tune" with the animals, so I may have to go check on my own for peace of mind. 

Your mare sounds like she's getting SO CLOSE! How often are you checking on her these days? Remind me what "Day" she is? I've read your thread (going there to check again in a minute), but I forget. Good luck!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

My mare is anywere from 365-370!! Vet said if shes showing signs of progress she should be fine that some mares go to 375. Ya ive been getting up every 2 hours for the past almost two months hahah now I get up every other hour. My mare is some what of a drama queen she acts like shes in foal every night hahaha but now I know its just her sleeping haha she just developed an udder 2 nights ago! Im hoping she has it soon!! Im sooo tierd and need sleep haha


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> My mare is anywere from 365-370!! Vet said if shes showing signs of progress she should be fine that some mares go to 375. Ya ive been getting up every 2 hours for the past almost two months hahah now I get up every other hour. My mare is some what of a drama queen she acts like shes in foal every night hahaha but now I know its just her sleeping haha she just developed an udder 2 nights ago! Im hoping she has it soon!! Im sooo tierd and need sleep haha


Bah! I'm so excited for you, but I feel so sorry for you! If Don't goes that long (She totally will), I will be going NUTS! We lost two horses in the past year (it was a REALLY hard year for our family... Everything kept dying!), and I was not at all excited about Don't. (Her registered name is "Shadow," but we renamed her... It's short for Don't break a leg. Don't get bit by a snake. Don't get sick, and Don't die.... We're odd.) The only reason I let myself get excited after such horrible luck was because she was pregnant. Since we got her, I've come to love her, of course, but at first I really didn't want her. If anything goes wrong with this foal, or if something happens to HER, I don't think I'll ever want anything to do with horses again. I NEED this pregnancy/foaling to go smoothly, and I'll surely go crazy by day 350.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya I understand. Im stressed out to cause I just want everything to go smothly as well. And ya I thought my mare was not going to bag up before she foaled so I spemt a lot of sleepless night checking on her. I wish I knew that eventually she was going to turn out like every other mare hahah and ya im exhausted! I can not believe shes went this long! I hope your mare foals around 340 days. So you arnt going crazy like I am hahaha I will pray that all goes well for your mare


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Yesterday Don't was a sweetie. Mom washed her udder while I held her (she's been a bit kicky lately, so thankfully Mom doesn't attempt stuff like that on her own!) and she behaved very well. She pretended to kick Mom once, but then she went into crazy, passive, I'm sorry mode. AND I know most of you have seen/felt your foals kick from much earlier, but this girl would NOT cooperate! I felt the baby move once about a month ago, and we've seen it move, but until yesterday every single time we put a hand on Dont's belly, the baby stopped and stayed entirely still. Yesterday was different!

We saw her belly rolling all over, and I put my hand on it (Don't raised her leg to warn me that I'd better pet her while I was feeling the baby... I was on her bad side where she's had a previous leg injury before we got her and she's touchy over there, but as soon as I started petting her she stood and behaved again). I barely felt the baby move, but I SAW the baby kick big time about a foot in front of my hand. I started laughing and called Mom over and she started watching. There was another smaller kick, but Mom couldn't see it around my giant, poofy coat sleeve. I told her to put her hand right where I'd seen the kick twice, and after about 15 seconds, another HUGE kick, right under her hand. We were incredibly excited! I thought for sure that baby was going to make me look like a liar, but she cooperated! (She's a filly. I don't know why, but she just is. lol... I've been calling her "her" for months).

Nothing else to report, really. That was day 333. Barely any udder to speak of, can't express milk... Vulva looks like she sewed it shut in the past week. lol

I'm heading over to Mom's soon to go give Don't some attention and work with her on this whole "I want to pretend I'm going to kick you" thing.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

OMG I totally forgot about this thread  I was to caught up in my lil filly!! Sooooo how is momma???? Oh and my mare gave no sign that she was going to foal! No wax, no milk driping, her volva was just as relaxed as it was a week prior! Her bag was not even full all the way! Has your mares bag gotten any bigger? And dont you just love when the baby moves)) I sure did!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> OMG I totally forgot about this thread  I was to caught up in my lil filly!! Sooooo how is momma???? Oh and my mare gave no sign that she was going to foal! No wax, no milk driping, her volva was just as relaxed as it was a week prior! Her bag was not even full all the way! Has your mares bag gotten any bigger? And dont you just love when the baby moves)) I sure did!


Aww thanks for checking in on us! Don't is doing great. She's SUPER grumpy towards Gus (gelding Tennessee Walker) and Jack (gelded donkey), but she's been super sweet to me. I spent all day at the farm today, most of which was spent with her. I brushed her for about an hour Thursday and again today. The only thing I didn't do was re-braid her tail because my Mom was busy and didn't want me doing that without her in the stall with us. (I don't THINK Don't would kick for that, but as I've said before, she's been a little kicky, and it's not worth the risk.)

Her udder is not full, but it's not empty, either. Mom tried to express milk on Thursday and got nothing. I didn't try today. I just took my daily picture and didn't press my luck. (My hands were cold... lol That's a sure-fire way to get her to threaten to kick you these days, and I can't say I blame her!)

I ordered some maybe baby strips, but I have no idea when they'll get here, plus since we haven't been able to express milk yet, they might not do any good if she's like your mare and just bags up and foals!

Mom called yesterday asking me what color halter she should get for the baby. We both agreed that hot pink would be best since its a girl, but since we really have no idea if its a girl or not, we went with bright green. (They only had blue, black, hot pink, and bright green). I've been researching non-stop in case there are any problems at all during delivery. Our vet is on call and has asked us to call the moment we suspect she's in labor... It takes her 25 minutes to get there if the roads are GOOD, though, so I'm preparing for the worst, just in case. I think I'm driving my mother nuts, but she insists she's thrilled I'm researching so much, in case she's at work and I'm there alone when Don't foals.

Now that I've written a novel... That's about it. No changes, really. No milk, small udder, tight vulva, and round (mostly) belly. She's eating great, drinking fine again, and hasn't changed any habits lately. She's officially due next Friday. My random, inexperienced guess is January 30.

I'm so glad your baby and mamma are doing so well! I'm going to look for more pictures on your thread right now!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dont stress to much about the labor haha I almost had a full head of grey hair and it turns out everything went smooth. From when her water broke till when the baby was out on the ground it took 10 MINUTES!!!!!!!! I was super lucky my 930 pm check her water just happen to break right when I reached her stall!!! I though my water hose was on hahaha I want to see pictures of what you're mare looks like now!)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't tried this from my phone, so... I have no idea if the picture is going to work. Lol I thought I uploaded two, one of my youngest giving Don't a kiss and an udder picture. We'll see what happens when I post. :?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's a really bad udder picture. Between her fluffy belly and her lack of an udder, it's hard to get a good picture. Today is day 335 I believe. Belly pictures for the day were on my mom's phone, unfortunately. Her belly looks the same though.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> Aww thanks for checking in on us! Don't is doing great. She's SUPER grumpy towards Gus (gelding Tennessee Walker) and Jack (gelded donkey), but she's been super sweet to me.


I hope she isn't pastured with Jack the gelded donkey. Donkeys (especially males) are notorious for attacking newborns foals as part of their herd protection instincts. Please make sure the donkey is separated from the foal until he recognizes that it is part of the herd and not a threat to the herd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> I hope she isn't pastured with Jack the gelded donkey. Donkeys (especially males) are notorious for attacking newborns foals as part of their herd protection instincts. Please make sure the donkey is separated from the foal until he recognizes that it is part of the herd and not a threat to the herd.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I wasn't aware of that, but it makes sense! We have two pastures and Don't and her baby will likely remain in the east pasture (or in the round pen, if the snow doesn't melt by then).(ETA jack and Gus will be in the west pasture. The pastures connect, but are separate so they can see and smell each other, but no touching!) I was more worried about Don't hurting someone to protect her baby (she is clearly the leader), but now I'll be sure to pay extra attention to Jack. Though he's good with dogs and is horrible at protecting against coyotes, so hopefully it won't be a problem. Thanks again for the heads up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aww she looks so pretty!!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I got pictures from my mom today and immediately went to the farm to look for myself. (She took them in a hurry before work and the vulva pic was at an angle but looked super loose and the udder pic looked full, which made me excited and paranoid.) I got some better pictures and looked at her. I swear her belly grew three sizes in two days and one side of her udder looks full. The other side isn't. Her vulva is more relaxed and looks "longer." 

I couldn't peek inside to see if the inside of her vulva was darker and I didn't try to express milk. Mom would've killed me for trying those things without her there in case don't kicked. 

I hooked up the video baby monitor and watched for an hour and a half. No pacing or restless behavior, but she wa holding her tail up and swishing it more than normal. Had my sister check on her again and watch her an she says Don't was acting fairly normally. Eating, drinking, no pacing. It's all I can do not to drive out and check on her again, but I know I'm jumping the gun! Lol

BUT we have progress and my guess is we'll have a bay soonish. I said one week. (It'll probably be four months. Lol). She's about day 338.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

YEEEEE! sounds like she's getting closer!!! Change is a great indicator that she's getting closer! How exciting!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> YEEEEE! sounds like she's getting closer!!! Change is a great indicator that she's getting closer! How exciting!


I KNOW! I'm so excited! I'm sure she'll just stop progressing now, just so I can never sleep again. I've added at 1:30-2 am text to my mom to my routine to check on Don't. It's not time for me to move myself and the kids into her barn, but we're getting closer. lol

I left a note on the barn door for my sister with "Signs to look for." I'm getting frustrated because she said she saw it, but didn't read it. I'm trying to come up with a tactful way of telling her she really needs to read it because she clearly doesn't know what to look for. Her updates consist of, "She's still eating, so I don't think you need to worry tonight." :?

She's been around the animals a lot, but when something has a baby, she's kind of the one who just shows up when Mom or I say the animal is in labor and watches the final stages. She knows our dogs almost always quit eating, so she thinks Don't will definitely stop eating, too. If she DOES stop eating, that's a good indicator, but she might not stop soon enough and that seems to be all my sis is looking for! I know she's thinking, "You've never seen a horse foal before, either, so I know just as much as you," but she KNOWS I've been researching nonstop for months and she hasn't, so I wish she'd just swallow her pride and consider that MAYBE I know a tiny bit more about this particular thing than her. Big sisters are difficult. :? (To clarify, I'm 31 years old and she is 35 ****... We're not kids with some weird sibling rivalry. She knows more than me about other things, but when it comes to the animals, I just know THEM better. I spend more time with them, despite not living there, and I connect with them better.) Uuuuuuugh! (To be fair, I ended the list of things to look for with "legs coming out of vagina," but that was just to make her laugh.) ****


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hahaha I know what you mean! Dakota ate 75% of her hay right before she foaled! So labor did not slow her eating down LOL like I said hardly any sign that she was going into labor other than her water breaking! Hope you get to see her give birth)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, we have more progress! I've officially moved into the barn. Hopefully I'm not here for the next month! Today the front of Dont's udder is full and hard. Behind her teats is not yet full (one side is getting close and is hard and tight, but the other side is soft.)

Her vulva looks super loose, and she had some bloody discharge. (Cue me freaking out with excitement)

She seems a bit restless, but nothing major. I'm watching her on the baby monitor now. She's definitely been pacing more than usual, but not an extreme amount. I've seen her biting at her belly only twice, and no belly kicking at all. She's not digging at the floor, and I haven't seen her lay down. (I've actually NEVER seen her lay down. Mom has caught her laying down, but she jumps up when she sees you, I guess and I must have bad timing or she jumps up when she hears me coming). 

She's holding her tail higher than normal, too, and occassionally swishes it like she's shooing invisible flies. 

Will keep you updated, but I think it's safe to say, she's probably not going to be pregnant a month from now. 

Udder day 337:










Udder today (Day 340)










(I know it's hard to see from that angle, but her belly and thighs are so big, it's really hard to get a side picture! Both are from basically the same angle, though, so it's pretty easy to compare I hope.)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

No baby last night (which wasn't surprising, since her udder isn't completely full yet and I figure she'll wait like 3 months). We're at day 341.

I haven't checked her up close this morning (can't go into the stall with grumpy pants until my Mom wakes up in case Don't goes all crazy-pregnant mare on me). I've been watching on the monitor, though.

She's pooping a lot. It's a solid, regular consistency. I haven't seen her peeing a lot. She's really holding her tail up, almost constantly, and she's swishing her tail big time. (It's kind of funny to watch because her tail is braided so it looks extra exaggerated). She's pacing more than normal, but not excessively. She's biting at her belly now-and-then, and stomping her back feet more than normal. She didn't lay down at all last night, which is different for her. (Actually, I just realized that we switched from wood shavings to straw, so there's a possibility that she laid down at some point and I just can't tell because there are no wood shavings on her back... But I watched until 3am and checked on her again every hour and a half and never saw her laying down.)

So, yeah... Really not a lot to report, but she's showing some signs that could mean she's getting close, or it could mean she's still got weeks to go. Either way, I've moved into the barn. lol Fingers crossed... Tonight would be REALLY convenient!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

*Question!*

The inside of Dont's vulva has changed dramatically from
Light pink to red. I know this is a sign she's getting closer, but does anyone know if this is usually something that happens close to foaling, or does it often happen weeks and weeks out. I know you can't give me an exact time, but I'm
Just wondering if anyone has an approximate time frame like "hours to days" or "weeks to months!" Thanks in advance!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

This is what I found: There will be a gradual elongation of the mares vulva during the last few weeks, then within 24 to 48 hours prior to foaling, the mare’s vulva becomes significantly swollen, relaxed and elongated. The membranes within the vulva will be bright red (as if she is in heat) verses the usual gum color.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you so much! Her udder is full and tight on one side and not the other. She's really givin mixed signals with the loose, red inside, vulva! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

No problem. I spent MONTHS on foal watch only to have her not be pregnant (she either never was or aborted/reabsorbed early). It will drive you crazy! Prayers for a healthy baby soon!!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

She laid down, took a nap, rolled a bunch, jumped up and started pushing. Now she's just eating hay. I'm not even kidding. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Still watching on the monitor. Expect baby pictures tomorrow. Today is officially her due date, too. A mare who plays by the rules! Lol )lots of pushing off and on, rolling, digging at ground, and belly bites.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How is she doing today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

MsLady said:


> How is she doing today?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was clearly in labor for 7 hours. Then the sun rose and she STOPPED. I knew they could do that, but we weren't disturbing her at all so it was still a surprise. The vet laughed at us, said she wasn't surprised, and told us to watch closely and expect a baby today or tonight. I should've known she wasn't going to play by the rules! Lol thanks for checking on her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay!!!!! Shes getting sooooooo close!!! Anything new? And my mare did this for 2 weeks before she actually foaled!!! Haha mares they like to play tricks on you hahaha


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Yay!!!!! Shes getting sooooooo close!!! Anything new? And my mare did this for 2 weeks before she actually foaled!!! Haha mares they like to play tricks on you hahaha


OMG two weeks? I won't survive. Don't had us on the edge of our seats last night. Rolling, pacing, belly kicks, pawing at the ground, biting her belly, rubbing her teeth on the wall, up down, up down, peeing a TON, and two piles of really soft poo. Her tail was up and she was swishing it like crazy. This ent on for a couple hours. Right after the first liquid poo, the donkey went NUTS braying for NO REASON and she started slowing down. He did it AGAIN just when she started rolling and stuff again. And then the dogs in the other side of the barn started barking. She slowed down and STOPPED. Either she is amazing at taking labor or she is amazing at stopping labor. Tonight it is going to be like -9, so Mom is hoping she doesn't go tonight. 

Did your horse seriously mimic labor that bad for two weeks? I will CRY. Lol The vet seems to think she stopped labor, but if you are saying that horses just PRETEND sometimes, I'm going to curl up and cry. Lol goin on 12 hours of sleep since Wednesday morning. She is watched 24/7 in shifts. I take a lot of shifts though because I can't sleep here. I nap in the morning. 
I'll go through my pictures and post a couple in a minute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

This was the inside of her vulva Wednesday bit doesn't get any redder than that.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Not the best picture, but it's a picture of the monitor we were watching. Her belly in this picture cracks me up! I love it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe she is waiting for you to take a quick shower... Part of a mare's code of honor...

No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean your getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words,
"She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bowl and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH,they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waitig for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that
works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes my mare did this for two weeks! I was going to have the vet come out but the vets said some mares do this. My mare layed down every night she would push and kick and not eat all her hay and she would be up down up down. But nothing. Like I said she showed no other signs before she foaled that she hasnt showed weeks prior. And her bag never fully filled till a day after the baby. Weird but the baby still had milk all over her when she nursed for the first time haha but your mare could be telling you shes going to foal any min. I think shes goin to have it any min, hour or day!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Yes my mare did this for two weeks! I was going to have the vet come out but the vets said some mares do this. My mare layed down every night she would push and kick and not eat all her hay and she would be up down up down. But nothing. Like I said she showed no other signs before she foaled that she hasnt showed weeks prior. And her bag never fully filled till a day after the baby. Weird but the baby still had milk all over her when she nursed for the first time haha but your mare could be telling you shes going to foal any min. I think shes goin to have it any min, hour or day!!


**** I am going to beat this girl! (No, not really. Maybe say some harsh words in a nice voice, though!) Thanks so much for your input. I really appreciate having an idea of what I MIGHT need to expect. Also, it's so nice to know we're not alone in this insanity!

Did your mare hold her tail way up, practically NONSTOP, too? And swish it so much that she looked like a dog, wagging her tail?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

It's so cold! The wind is blowing straight at the barn door, and finding it's way through the cracks. We were so worried the baby would be born tonight, but we hoped Don't would hold off until a more reasonable time. Wednesday Wouk be nice. (I realize that according to the code of honor, she will have it Monday night, when it is coldest and windiest. Lol) She was behaving, no labor signs, but we went to the barn anyway and spent about an hour taking care of the dogs, cleaning her stall, and talking to her. Purposely disturbing her, to be honest. I'm on my way back out there soon to take care of dogs again. My Mom is sleeping. Pretty sure I'm going to die I lack of sleep, but we cannot risk her foaling in this weather without someone there to dry the baby. Come on and warm up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

This is how she holds her tail a TON. Sometimes it's up even higher. Did anyone else's mare do this for a long time before foaling?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Randomly, I saw a lot of people post their horse's info, and I haven't. If anyone cares, Don't is a quarter horse. Her registered name is MSU Joyous Shadow. She is bred to VF Dare to Speckle, a thoroughbred. Dont's grandfather on her sire's side was I'm a Big leaguer, and her great grandfather on her dams side was Pleasant Colony (Think Kentucky Derby, if you're not familiar!) The baby will be a paint. 

Mom didn't get her for that stuff, though, honestly. We needed a bomb proof horse and Don't was perfect. She's moody now that she's the size of a hippo, but she normally had amazing temperament and manners and is perfect for all of us, from my kids who are learning to ride, to my mom who is an experienced rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunny--That was hilarious, and so true xD

I'm keeping my eye on this thread... It's time for baby pictures, already! ;D


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Sunny--That was hilarious, and so true xD
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on this thread... It's time for baby pictures, already! ;D


Thanks 
I found the mare code of honor here:
http://wilem.freeservers.com/humour.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Sunny, I liked your post, but didn't thank you for the laugh! My mom and I were cracking up! (Also, I took a shower while no one else was on foal watch duty, and I was so paranoid. Lol)


Update: She's never having the baby. She's only day 348, but after such drama last week it feels like she's on day 392. Eight nights on 24/7 foal watch, share between my mom and I, and she seems further away than before. She stopped eating her hay for three days (she ate about half, at most, but still ate her grain), but this mornin her hay was gone. She didn't lay down at all a few nights ago, then for two nights she laid down a ton (comfortably sleeping) and last night she was up and down several times, but no 45 minute naps. My mom let me sleep for 5 1/2 hours in a row last night and I feel a bit like a new person. 

The temp is up in the 30s for the next couple days after being below zero for a while, so I'm hoping, praying, and begging for a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

With my mare right when I felt like she was further away than I thought she had it! Literally the day I said, maybee she has a week to go, im sleeping tonight. I did my 9pm check and boom she was in labor. So dont let that fool you! I went through the same thing! Can we see more pix!? I love pictures udder, belly and her pretty face)))) cant wait till the baby is here! Any ideas what your gunna name it? Girl n boy names?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> With my mare right when I felt like she was further away than I thought she had it! Literally the day I said, maybee she has a week to go, im sleeping tonight. I did my 9pm check and boom she was in labor. So dont let that fool you! I went through the same thing! Can we see more pix!? I love pictures udder, belly and her pretty face)))) cant wait till the baby is here! Any ideas what your gunna name it? Girl n boy names?



I'm never sleeping again. Lol I've literally put my life on hold. I'm living at my Luther's house. My kids have gone back and forth between Mom's and home. 

We've been jokingly calling her "I Doubt It" or "Don't I Doubt It." My six year old came up with "Don't Count on it" (Count or Countess). I don't know that we've settled on anything. I'll post some pictures as long as my phone cooperates. It only lets me post one per post though, so excuse the multiple posts!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

This was this morning. She rolled a lot last night. lol (And don't worry... We have straw ready to spread as soon as birth is imminent! We switched back to just the wood chips because she's been in there with wood chips covered with straw for 8 days, and we're sick of cleaning it with the straw! The wood chips absorb so much better.)








Does that belly look pointed to you, or am I seeing what I want to see?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Her udder is never going to be full. I'm not even going to count that as a sign. **** (It will fill in 3 weeks and she'll have the foal in 2 months. haha!)


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes! Her belly looks pointed to me!!!! Her udder looks like what my mares looked like when she foaled! I think shes close))) shes super pretty love her face!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Yes! Her belly looks pointed to me!!!! Her udder looks like what my mares looked like when she foaled! I think shes close))) shes super pretty love her face!


Thank you! I took her for a nice walk today, and she seemed in a bit of a hurry so I picked her up to a trot. She really enjoyed it, and I had fun watching her facial expressions. (I just led her around. I didn't ride.) Oh how I hope you're right about her being close!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Still no baby. She refused an apple from me last night looked off. (I can't explain it, but her face seemed stressed or something.) she even turned and walked away when I tried to rub her neck. She hasn't showed any signs, but I left her alone and watched on the monitor. She laid down, rolled, and jumped up several times throughout the night and never really slept. She just paced a little and rested occasionally. She was really shifty on her back we, switching legs often. But, she never started really acting up, and this morning she seems fine. Little or no udder change today, and her vulva looks the same.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing I cant wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

She may be trying to get the baby into position. Her belly looks really droped to me.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

And your going to separate the donkey and her right?? I herd horror stories that they often kill foals. Just giving you a heads up cause it would be horrible if she had it and you or your sister wernt there and the donkey did try to do something. Anyways im suuuuuuuppppperrr excited! And Love hearing about your mare!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> And your going to separate the donkey and her right?? I herd horror stories that they often kill foals. Just giving you a heads up cause it would be horrible if she had it and you or your sister wernt there and the donkey did try to do something. Anyways im suuuuuuuppppperrr excited! And Love hearing about your mare!


Yes! She is only outside for a couple hours a day right now while we're doing farm chores, and she's with him then. However, this is while we are close by and she's always in our sight! (Which is why she not outside for longer... We don't trust her not to have a baby in the freezing cold the moment we stop watching). After the baby is born, when they are out at first, she and the baby will be locked on a separate pasture, next to the one she's in. Jack and Gus will be locked in the pasture in the picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Quick sidetrack: We rescued Jack from an irresponsible breeder a few years ago. He was my birthday present. He was so small (and skinny!) that we brought him home in a dog crate. He's one of our many rescue animals. The university of Illinois calls us when they have a special case that they need help fostering or rehoming. 

Jack is now a spoiled brat who loves people, cats, and dogs and is terrible at guarding the pasture from coyotes. He brays and runs to the barn when they get close. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Still no baby. Clearly she's never having it, and im never sleeping again. I'm so tired that I'm not even that excited at the moment. Lol it's more like, "Come on. Let's get this over with." 

Day 350 for her. Day 11 of our 24/7 foal watch. Freezing rain now and a big storm coming in Tuesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha she will have it. Shes just holding on to it till you completely lose it lol. Just think it will be here soon, it has to. Lol


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Her udder is slightly more full, still with a crease down the middle. Her vulva seems a LOT longer just since yesterday. I don't know if it seems looser, but it seems longer. 









Maybe she'll have the baby some day after all.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yee I cant wait!!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Still. No. Baby. Day 353. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Not trying to be a downer, but I have a friend whose mare waxed (described as wax icicles) around 340 - 345 days, stopped waxing and then she didn't foal until day 370! You could wait a little bit yet, but hopefully not that long!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Not trying to be a downer, but I have a friend whose mare waxed (described as wax icicles) around 340 - 345 days, stopped waxing and then she didn't foal until day 370! You could wait a little bit yet, but hopefully not that long!


 Lol at this point, I fully expect to wait until day 370. She hasn't even waxed, yet, but her vulva turned bright red and the following night she acted like she was in full-on first stage labor. She was interrupted by a braying donkey and barking dogs, so we figured she decided to stop and delay. That was 12 days ago or something crazy. 

Come to find out, Juju's mare did that every night for two weeks before she foaled. That being said, I have no idea if she'll foal tonight or in a month. Either way, I'm living at my mom's house until she foals, and I'm already at least halfway insane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh! So some new information we found. The woman we bought Don't from had to us that before she got her, Don't had a foal. She didn't know any of the information on why say she foaled or anything else, though. We tried calling then previous owner (the one before the woman we bought Don't from) to get info, but we keep getting a weird "call again later" voicemail with no option to leave a message. I tried lookin up her foal on AQHA, but no luck. Yesterday Mom called AQHA and they said that if she ever had a foal, it was never registered. This is odd because we'd expect it to be registered somewhere with her bloodlines. Why breed her and risk losing your mare if the foal isn't going to even be registered? (Those are just our thoughts on it, of course). 

Anyway, after talking to the previous owner/ the one who bred Don't (again, the one we bought her from) again yesterday, we are all wondering if A: her previous foal didn't survive, or B: if the previous, previous owner lied about her foalin in the first place. So, there is a CHANCE that we are dealing with a maiden mare. (Which might explain why she didn't even START getting an udder until day 327 maybe?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

No news. She's rubbing like crazy (not just her butt, but he chest, too). She's had a lot of soft piles of manure in her stall for a week now, but always some solid, too. Tried again to express milk last night for a test strip, but no luck. She's picking through her hay, but not really eating a lot of it compared to normal. She's still eating her grain fine and drinking fine, though. 

Lots of belly-biting and still tons of tail swishing. She lays down usually three times each night, but she's clearly not as comfortable as she once was. This poor girl is going to be pregnant forever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

How many days is she now?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> How many days is she now?


We found out yesterday that the breeder gave us the wrong due date. She took her first breeding date (February 24) and just subtracted a month (January 24). She found her breeding notes and sent me a message on Facebook. Her breeding dates were actually Feb 24-March 2. 

342 days makes her actual due date February 7 and she is only 344 days pregnant. Her bag is almost full and her butt feels like pure jello, so despite the fact that we've been on 24/7 foal watch for 18 days already, there's no turning back now. 

I'm tired, grumpy, annoyed and I want to go home. But I'm also excited. I hope she doesn't go too long, but I'm in it for the long haul. It's still too cold and we want that baby dried off ASAP after it's born, so we can't risk missing it. Thanks for checking in, and sorry for the innacurate dates before. I guess we should have asked more questions to ensure we had the right dates, but we trusted that an experienced breeder would have given us the right date. (As I said. I'm grumpy. The breeder had a lot going on and I should be more understanding. I'm just tired.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha aw that really does blow. But like you said shes cant turn back so no matter what that foal will get here


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

juju112293 said:


> Haha aw that really does blow. But like you said shes cant turn back so no matter what that foal will get here


She was in labor at 4pm. Laying down, pushing. She laid down while I was IN the barn and she looks staright at me and laid down. Her udder filled in the past few hours. Unfortunately that's feeding time for the dogs and they were as annoying as possible. The gelding and the donkey were in the pasture FREAKING OUT. Running all over, whinnying and braying. Really weird. She rolled and rolled and pushed little pushes an jumped up and dug at the ground and generally was miserable. 

And then she got up and started eating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Heh. Just joking.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

any news? I keep checking back for a baby :?!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> any news? I keep checking back for a baby :?!


Sadly, no. The poor girl looks exhausted and miserable. She hasn't really laid down and slept for several days now and it shows on her face. Her udder looke full the other day when she was in labor (before she stopped... I'm still mad), but the following day it seemed to have shrunk down some again. I didn't even bother looking at her vulva today. I've given up on the "signs your mare is ready to foal" bacuase she has clearly never even heard of the rule book. 

Thank you so much for checking on her! There's a full moon here on Friday.... Just a thought! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

This was one of the videos I took before she stopped labor the other day. There are other videos of her rolling, biting her belly, jumping up and going back down etc, but they're on the camera, not my phone, so this is what everyone gets for now.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Poor girl she looks so uncomfortable. Come on baby the world isn't that bad!!! LOL


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe, like people, they can have false labor - I'm no expert. Do you stay in touch with the vet?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> Maybe, like people, they can have false labor - I'm no expert. Do you stay in touch with the vet?


I'm no expert either, but from what I've read they can and do have false labor, but it usually doesn't last very long. They can also delay labor for "hours or days" if disturbed, which is what I believe happened. About a half hour after she stopped, she had a VERY liquid stool, which as I understand it, usually doesn't happen until shortly before their water breaks. 

I think she got tired of hearing the donkey braying )and KICKING the barn door like the spoiled brat he is, and the dogs barking to beg for their dinner. That's just a guess based on how well I know her and what I've read though. I have absolutely zero experience with this!

That being said, she took an early nap (the first time she's actually SLEPT a real, comfy sleep for 20 whole minutes since Friday) long before she usuall lays down. She's pretty antsy tonight with several soft stools. Lots of belly biting and she seems to be grinding her teeth and she keeps rubbing them. 

It's not much to go on, but I FEEL like tonight is the night. I'll probably be wrong, but I'm sticking with this feeling anyway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

We had a mare once that did the whole "false labour" thing. It was just a couple days before her due date. She got really restless, turning in her stall, going down, getting up, nipping/kicking'swishing/biting at her belly. You could see a lot of foal movement, and you could see her belly contracting. We slept in the barn that night. By about 4 am, she was eating quietly like nothing happened. About 2 weeks later she had her foal. Simply got down and had it. We wondered if that "fake" labour was her getting the foal into position.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Been stalking for awhile- time to sub so I don't miss the foal!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Ditto. Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

ponypile said:


> We had a mare once that did the whole "false labour" thing. It was just a couple days before her due date. She got really restless, turning in her stall, going down, getting up, nipping/kicking'swishing/biting at her belly. You could see a lot of foal movement, and you could see her belly contracting. We slept in the barn that night. By about 4 am, she was eating quietly like nothing happened. About 2 weeks later she had her foal. Simply got down and had it. We wondered if that "fake" labour was her getting the foal into position.


Uugh! Not what I wanted to hear! Lol no, she did this three weeks ago and then again 3 days ago, so I really really hope we're getting close. It's only day 347 with her new due date, though, so maybe not. 

I haven't felt the foal move in a couple weeks, but we've always had terrible timing with seeing/feeling it so I'm trying not to worry. We didn't feel it at all until about 5 weeks before her due date despite me CONSTANTLY watching/feeling. (Baby was fine per vet 4 weeks ago. I'm sure it's still fine. I'm just a nervous wreck)

Thanks for subbing, everyone! I really, really hope to have baby pictures really soon. Tomorrow it's going to get up to 36 degrees Farenheit. Sounds like baby weather to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Subbing also!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Just remember that as it gets more crowded in there it's going to be harder for baby to move like it did before. The friend of mine whose mare went 370 days couldn't see or feel anything the last 30 days her mare was in foal. Hopefully you see a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Just remember that as it gets more crowded in there it's going to be harder for baby to move like it did before. The friend of mine whose mare went 370 days couldn't see or feel anything the last 30 days her mare was in foal. Hopefully you see a baby soon!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! That makes me feel better. I've even trying to tell myself that the baby just doesn't have room or I have bad timing, but it helps a lot to hear that someone else experienced it and got a healthy foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Any updates on the her??


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

morganarab94 said:


> Any updates on the her??


Not really, unfortunately. She got to be out all day today and we walked her around so she'd get some exercise (she refuses to leave the hay, even though she just throws it on the ground and eats the good bits off the bottom!) 

She's still doing a ton of rubbing (butt and everywhere else), tons of tail swishing, lots of belly biting, and this morning she was kicking her belly a LOT. She even kicked the stall wall twice! She's peeing a ton and her stools are about half solid and half soft. 

Her udder is mostly full, but not all the way. (It appeared really full during her "look at me I'm in labor, just kidding" act Sunday, but went back down some). 

Her vulva looked loose today, but super short. We checked it outside and we think she probably really tightened up with the cold air when we lifted her tail, though! Her butt is jello and she had very little tail resistance this afternoon. 

She's also rubbing her teeth a lot, but that's just yet another "sign" she's been doing for days. Despite the mysterious foal she supposedly had that we can find no records of, we are really pretty sure we're watching a maiden horse. There's no way to tell for sure, but I truly believe it. 

Tonight the moon is 99% full and tomorrow it's full, so that means something, right?! I. Want. A. Baby. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Belly is gone from the back. (This is a huge change from a week ago, even!)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry for one picture at a time. It doesn't like me to do more than one a a time with my phone.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> View attachment 371946
> 
> 
> Sorry for one picture at a time. It doesn't like me to do more than one a a time with my phone.


From what I've heard, the nipples usually start to point outwards (where the foal can easily reach them) before birth, this pic makes it look like they still point in. But I think that can all change very fast.

Good luck - maybe it will be a Valentine's baby!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Hopefully with the full moon you'll have a Valentines baby.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> View attachment 371930
> 
> 
> Belly is gone from the back. (This is a huge change from a week ago, even!)


Sounds like she has gone "slabside" meaning the foal is in the delivery position. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a foal within the 24/48 hours.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Sounds like she has gone "slabside" meaning the foal is in the delivery position. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a foal within the 24/48 hours.


That's what I thought. Five days ago or so when her belly disappeared. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you have about one more week or so. I love her baby belly


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

No Valentine's baby. She's restless this morning, but still no baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't did a lot of brief laying down, pawing at the ground, rolling, pressing her butt etc yesterday and all through the night. Despite that, she never seemed terribly uncomfortable so we wondered of maybe she was repositioning the foal. 

Sure enough, even though I already thought her belly had dropped, this morning it is completely GONE from the front and back. 

Her udder filled more and she is dripping white milk. Will test the PH later when my mom wakes up since Don't doesn't appreciate us touching her udder. Will update with PH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like it could be tonight!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds Close!! keep posting updates


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

paintedpastures said:


> Sounds Close!! keep posting updates


PH was 6.8 this morning and 6.2 tonight! Vulva is long and loose. Looks like it's going to be a long, exciting night!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princess2113 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well????


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

HEY!!! I wan an update!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry. I was too busy sobbing to update. NO BABY. Still. Lol

PH was 6.4 tonight. She's waxed, no more dripping white milk. Long loose vulva. Blah blah, all the same things as yesterday. Hahaha!

Lots of soft poo. She's super grumpy with the I the horses today. She went outside this afternoon and immediately rolled in the snow. It was cute. Probably not a sign, but it was cute! (She's not done that ever that we've seen. I'm sure she's done it before this past month at some point, but never in the past month). 

I'll post pictures of the baby tomorrow. Or I'll just post a cute foal off the internet and give up. **** thanks for checking in. I'm so sorry I forgot to update sooner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Man I was hoping for a Valentines baby. Hopefully she foals soon!!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

morganarab94 said:


> Man I was hoping for a Valentines baby. Hopefully she foals soon!!


Me, too! Still no baby. 

Didn't check PH or take pictures this morning. I give up. She's never having the baby. I thought this PH test was a sure thing! I guess not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What colour is her milk? What has always been a sure thing for us is 24 hours after the milk turns white and more milk like.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

FGRanch said:


> What colour is her milk? What has always been a sure thing for us is 24 hours after the milk turns white and more milk like.


It's white. It was white 48 hours ago. It was also the first time she dripped milk, and the first time it could be expressed at all. The very FIRST milk we ever saw wa white, and it is still white. She's really not followin the rules at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

We couldn't get any milk from her udder, despite I being hard and warm to the touch for weeks. No one else seems to have this problem, but we have. Suddenly, finally she's dripping milk and it's white. PH was 6.8 that morning. That night she was still dripping a bit of white milk and PH was 6.2. Then yesterday morning her teats were waxed (white, not yellow like I thought it would be), and after removing it her milk was white with PH of 6.4.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Also, her vulva is light pink again. It was dark red. I guess that can change hours before she delivers, though?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you will have a baby any min now


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

FGRanch said:


> I think you will have a baby any min now


I hope you're right! I might actually lose my mind! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you will have a foal before noon tomorrow, but she will probably make sure that you will lose one more night of sleep


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> I give up. She's never having the baby.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Oh, good, you've given up. Now she'll have it!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Ph is 6.4, milk is white, udder is FULL (finally), hard and warm, and her teats are pointing down and have the shape of... I don't know. They're shaped like they should be for nursing! 

Her vulva looked long and swollen, though not necessarily loose. She has absolutely NO tail resistance. 

If I hadn't already given up, I'd think she might foal sometime in the next month or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Or the next hour... night... day... Kidding. Sounds like she is definitely getting ready.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I pray for your sanity she foals tonight XD! And I'm diying to see foal pics


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ooh, sounds like she is getting close! Hoping she finally foals tonight and you have a happy, healthy baby... and your mind.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohmygod. How is she still holding out on you??? Lol. 

Crossing my fingers shell pop that baby out time now!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Still no baby. I'd be happy if she'd give birth to a baby bunny or something at this point! Didn't test PH yet today, but she's still dripping white milk (just a bit... Not streaming or losing a lot)


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Milk is sticky when it dries. I wanted to put it on something black to see how see through it is, but mom dumped it off her hand before I told her to wait! It looks lighter in this picture than it looks in person. 
Not sure if it's the camera flash or if it's just us seeing what we want to see.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, she's certainly living up to her name... She "don't" wanna let this baby go!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay. Despite the fact that I've given up, I'm pretty sure we'll have a baby tonight. 

PH dropped to 6.0 and her milk is streaming. She is also not herself at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, so exciting! I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I demand foal pics by the morrow XD!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

So far nothing. Soft poos and she's a little restless, but she's also pretty content rummaging through her hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything??


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

No baby. I do not even like her very much anymore. She was restless all night and hasn't laid down in two nights now, but never appeared to be overly uncomfortable. 

Now she's just eating her hay. Stall cleaning time. Uuuuugh goodbye last bit of sanity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's it I'm coming to Illinois and I am going to shake that baby out of her. She's making me gray and she's not even my horse LOL.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Take her for a nice long walk after breakfast!  little stinker.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! She is really baking it, isn't she? I do hope you have a foal soon, you must be exhausted!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

They don't just wait until you have given up on them, they wait until you have completely pulled every last hair out and begin questioning the meaning of life. That was just about where I was when my mare popped out her foal. :lol: Of course we had no idea when she was due, which doesn't help. So we had her for a whole year before she popped.

Here's to hoping she'll give you a nice baby... SOON!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. She wins. Lol I don't even like people anymore at this point. I get angry if someone calls me. If someone says they're tired (my hubby for instance), I have a very hard time not punching him in the face. 

Too tired to eat. **** I'm not even kidding. I'm always very small, but I have gone from 112lbs to 106lbs. This foal may actually kill me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL!!!!! OMG, you poor thing.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am there with you. I been waiting on my miniature to foal now and nothing.. I got her on April 12, 2013. She had to be in foal when I got her even though previous owners said they didn't breed her. The foal is active and I have it on video but can't down load it on here. I read where mini's foal around 330 days so she should be close base on the last day before I got her. I got some pictures on my thread of her also. I live in Indiana...pretty close to you. Can't wait to she your baby.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Nooo I was coming in here to see foal pictures. Man she really is baking that baby. I'm praying for you that she soon has this foal!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

At this point I would have beaten my head in XD! Dont give up yet!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Ph is still 6.0. We checked both teats just in case one teat was all "Omg Let's have a baby" and the other was like, "Eh, screw that." Both were 6.0. She's extra cuddly (she seems to think we are still friends). If her milk isn't white, then I am color blind.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

afellers7456 said:


> I am there with you. I been waiting on my miniature to foal now and nothing.. I got her on April 12, 2013. She had to be in foal when I got her even though previous owners said they didn't breed her. The foal is active and I have it on video but can't down load it on here. I read where mini's foal around 330 days so she should be close base on the last day before I got her. I got some pictures on my thread of her also. I live in Indiana...pretty close to you. Can't wait to she your baby.


I'm excited for you and I hope you don't lose your mind like I have! Does your mare have an udder etc?


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

The vet is coming out in the morning to check the baby's position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Lip flapping, belly kicks/bites, but rubbing, pee stance with no pee, pacing, flehmen... If she were any other mare, I'd be excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

(Update: just kidding.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She sure sounds/looks like she's close. Praying for you! I've got about twenty "extra" pounds-you're welcome to some!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang. I saw your name and thought BABEH!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I was going to write something to the tune of "just relax, the baby will comes when it comes... etc." but then I thought a) you'd probably punch me through the screen and b) how I am already stressing now over my mare and I still have just over a month to go, so I have no room to talk! 

One thing I will say is that it has to be soon. She wouldn't be producing milk like that if it wasn't. Hang in there!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe I like you "just kidding, suffer with me attitude."


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Go see a movie or something and when you come home you will see a cute foal wobbling around.

Little story to make you smile. My husband bought me a Haflinger mare the end of 2011 she was in foal to a gypsy cob. Her due date was around the second week of April 2012. She had three other foals before this one so she knew what to do. I like you watched her all the time and worried about her when I was at work. Everyday I would look her over and check for all the "signs". Her udder would fill and deflate, she would lay down, roll, bite at her sides all the typical stuff. 
On March 30th I had an odd feeling about her and felt the need to braid her tail, yet she still did not show any signs of foaling. Still round as a ball, udder not real big, but had a small amount of wax. At 9 that night I gave her one more check before going to bed and she was munching away on hay. 

The next morning at 5 am I go to put the dogs out and do a head count. I shine the flash light to the two paddock and see eyes, eyes, eyes, and what the hell is that white thing. Oh my god there is a foal running around. I dragged the dogs to their kennel, run up stairs throw some coffee on, run into the bedroom out of breath and say to my husband who is still sound asleep, "coffee on, foal outside, meet me in 5 minutes" and then grab my maternity bag and head back outside.

Of all the nights Beauty decides to foal on a snowy/sleety crappy night. Missed the entire birth of course, but both mom and baby were just fine. So fine that little miss April was rearing up and grunting as I was trying to wrap her and get her in the stall yup she had her in mud. That was my first time and last time on foal watch.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

More soon with pictures!!! Healthy filly!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> More soon with pictures!!! Healthy filly!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


whoo hoo!!:happydance::happydance::clap:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! I was hoping that you posting again meant the baby FINALLY came  can't wait for pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

YAY, can't wait for those pictures!!!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok it's been long enough, send those darned pictures already.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Whoop! Yay, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry it took a while! We didn't even have the baby walking when I updated you. Lol


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Birth story later! Will post video maybe tomorrow too.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> Birth story later! Will post video maybe tomorrow too.


Now you can catch up on much needed sleep 

She is beautiful and well worth the agony
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh how, what a beautiful big filly. Do we know what Daddy looks like?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Babeh! She is absolutely to die for cute!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'll take one just like it! You must be glad she's finally arrived! Happy to see Don't and baby are doing ok. Any thoughts on names yet?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on your Cute new filly


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> View attachment 376122


A beauty! Congrats!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm laughing really hard. My filly is a colt. **** we didn't look for girl parts. We looked for boy parts and didn't find any. Mom just came in from the barn after realizing that there is only an anus under his tail. 

Countess is a colt. ****

Name update tomorrow! Also pictures of his dad tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> I'm laughing really hard. My filly is a colt. **** we didn't look for girl parts. We looked for boy parts and didn't find any. Mom just came in from the barn after realizing that there is only an anus under his tail.
> 
> Countess is a colt. ****
> 
> ...


LOL...always easier to look for girl parts on the little ones ;-) Congrats again, HE's very handsome.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

What a handsome looking devil you have. 
See me threating to come out and shaker scared her LOL.
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Really nice foal-Congratulations. Looking forward to more pictures-hint,hint.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

DontIDoubtIt said:


> More soon with pictures!!! Healthy filly!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AHHHH!!! I saw the update on my phone before I went to bed last night, and even though I've been opening _all _your posts, I figured "mare foaling around 9pm, no way...just another 'nothing happening' update..."

Of course, I was wrong. Congrats!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations. Smashing foal!!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Adorable!! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

How did I miss it??!! 
:happydance::happydance::clap:
I'm so happy for you!! He's adorable!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely adorable (and he doesn't even look over baked )....I'm so happy for you - hope you get some good relaxing time now!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Glad to see you have a healthy colt, he is absolutely handsome. CONGRATS!


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yayyyyy!!!! Hes super cute!!!!! Congrats)


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your very handsome little colt! Now you can take a deep breath and relax!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I promise to post a ton of pictures soon, but I need a hot bath an y own bed first! Vet came out and said both he and Don't look great. He's quite the little nurser, and Don't is being a perfect mom! He was nursing so often and for such small periods that we wondered if he was getting any milk... And then he drooled out a bunch of milk after nursing with the vet there and we all agreed that he's doing just great, and is getting plenty! 

Now I'm going to relax! Hopefully I chose the right house. It's been so long since I've been home, I might not have! Lol oh well. This one has a bed and a tub, so it's good enough!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I have no idea why that's upside down. Will figure it out later!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

What a gorgeous little colt you have!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay, congrats! I didn't realize the sire was a tobiano... who is the sire?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Love the pic, and your pjs.:lol:


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Back out visiting. Be patient with me on the videos and pictures. More before the end of the weekend. Promise! 

Sire: Vf Dare to Speckle 
Dam: MSU joyous shadow

Look up vf dare to speckle on Facebook if you want! He has a page! I'll find my pictures of him and put them up soon, too. Yes, he's a homozygous tobiano!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

*Foaling Video*

A few things... I'm narrating the video for my children in parts. Yes, I'm annoying. I was a nervous WRECK and my options were be bossy and annoying or cry. lol

Also, yes, My mom pulled. After getting Don't up and moving her once, when she laid back down, my mom wasn't sure if she was still to close to the wall and decided to pull to ensure there was room. Watching the video, she would've had enough room, but when you're making split-second decisions, you do what needs to be done.

Please, if we did something "wrong" or not how you would've, I ask that you don't comment. I'm usually all for advice (as I'd hope you can tell), but it's over now, we are never doing this again, and I don't want judgement at this point. We have a healthy mare, a healthy colt, and that's all that matters!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

You done good. I am expecting my miniature to foal any day. I been watching all the videos I can. Again Congrats.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

afellers7456 said:


> You done good. I am expecting my miniature to foal any day. I been watching all the videos I can. Again Congrats.


 
Thank you, and good luck with your mini! I hope her delivery goes as smoothly as Dont's did!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

That looked rather easy!

You know we all want _MANY_ more pictures :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

So sweet. I pray my mare delivers as easy as Don't! Beautiful mama and baby


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulation! You know we need more pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

One more for now! This is his first trip outside. (After he stopped panicking and trying to get Don't to murder us)


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

is his name "Colt .45"? 

I must have missed that - how cute!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> is his name "Colt .45"?
> 
> I must have missed that - how cute!


Yes, sorry! Shadow's Speckled Colt .45 is his name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I forgot pictures of Colt .45's sire. Vf dare to speckle. (Photo credit to Natalie bell photography)

I think I saved the others Natalie sent me on my computer. I'll check tomorrow!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

He's a bad boy. Hahahah I love him. (He wanted to jump on my head. I'm not kidding. I wouldn't let him, so he was getting mad. We did correct him and worked with picking his feet up and stuff later, but we wanted videos of him being a spoiled rotten colt first. He tried to bite me, which was possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life, mostly because he doesn't have any teeth). Enjoy!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG that made my day XD! What a little turd! He is adorable though!


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> OMG that made my day XD! What a little turd! He is adorable though!


**** I'm glad it made you laugh! I keep watching it and I crack up laughing every time! He can be a complete sweetheart. He loves being brushed, you can pick his feet up without an argument (he even gently lifts up his front feet without much prompting at all... Just a soft touch!), he stands to put on his halter or coat, you can touch him anywhere, and he can be led for a very short period of time all at one week old... But scratch his coat or don't let him rub his gums on your finger just right, and he turns into a little terror!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I know this is a late reply, but congratulations on a gorgeous colt .


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Dont and Colt .45 at 9 days old. He's getting big so fast!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful - I did the same when our boy was born - thought he was a filly haha.
They grow so fast 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

